# Is it a good...



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Idea to order pullets ( maybe month olds ) by mail?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Idea to order pullets ( maybe month olds ) by mail?


You can, but most people tend to stick to day olds because:
-don't need food while shipping
-price
-stress factor
-heat/cold
-some posts do not accept older than day old chicks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would not. 1) way to expensive, 2) high chance of death in mail 3) high shipping. 

Go on craigslist, you can find hens & pollets for around $5 - $10 depending on the breed.


----------

